# Timbrens? How long have you been using them?



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

i just installed a set of timbrens on the rear of my 97' F-350 to better handle the weigh of my loaded v-box. my question is, of the guys that have them installed, how long have you been using them? do they show any signs of wear or tearing? i cant believe these things will last very long. maybe im wrong but for $230.00 i guess i expected a little more. if they do the job i might get a set for the front also. thanks.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I ahve used mine for 5 years in the front of my truck, and they are now starting to look a little worn(IE Crushed). But they have weight on them all the time. I think I may replace them before long. But they have and still work fine. I have set in the rear of my 84 K-20 and they are still like new, they dont get abused as much as the front units on my 98.
Dino


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a set on my F250 LD and i thought they were going to be some big rubber thing that looked like a spring.well its almost flat like a pan cake and i paid close to 200 for something i could of made out of rubber.the mounting and hardware sucked.need to make my own tools to put them in.but they work great.i have a western pro plow 7.6 on the front with only 200lbs of ballast and the front moved about 1/2 and inch down when i raised the blade.


----------



## copandplower (Feb 2, 2002)

I have a 98 1/2 ton chevy, tims on the front since new. They support my western very well. With 500lbs of ballast I see no sag when I raise my plow.


Rick


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

you'll be impressed.

Timbren makes an excellent product!!

wish you'd have priced me, i could have saved ya $20

BTW.... WHITE=GREEN....for the front of your truck $152 delivered

Dino, drop me a line and i'll get ya some cheap!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

I have Monroe Muscles LSE's on the front of my SD. They have been on for about 2 years(shortly after I bought the truck). They look like the day I put them on and work excellent!! Best of all, They cost HALF of what Timbrens go for!!! 

Greg


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

you've had you're plow on the whole 2 years???

you could with Timbrens......

half the cost...but, not even half the product!!!


when they blow out...and they will..... it'll probably sever a brake line.

the timbrens are only used with a load and then they make contact.....they will not effect the ride or handling unless making contact (stiffer ride)


please let us know when you replace them how good they were


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

I had Timbrens on the front of my 96 F-250 PSD and they were great. I was worried that with the engine and plow weight I would sag the springs so I went with the Timbrens because of their ease of installation and no maintenance requirements. They performed GREAT! When using the plow I hardly saw any difference in front end height/sag. I had that truck three years and saw no real deformation, etc.

I have had people ask me about them to help shore up the back end of trucks that are really drooping. For that I think they need new springs or air bags. They won't make up for worn or springs that have been overloaded and deformed, but if you want something that is simple to install and does a good job, I think they are well worth their price. One of the drawbacks I saw with the airbag type boosters was that you need to make sure they are always correctly inflated, etc. I know it may be a small thing, but it's one I didn't want to deal with.

I liked the Timbrens so much I put just put a set on my 99 V-10 F-250 front end today! $150 and 1/2 hour of work.....a bargin if you ask me! 

- Pete


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

*What kind of warranty on the timbrens??*

I have the Monroe brand on my truck . At the end of last year's plowing season, I noticed that one had a split down the side. 
I knew they had a 1 year warranty. My supplier looked up the invoice and ordered me a brand new set, no questions asked.
If they wear out again, I know my supplier will replace them again.
I tried to get the Timbrens locally but had no luck. So I went with the second choice.

I have been real happy with the Monroe's for the price.
Mark K


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ive been using the Timbren's on the front of my K2500 for 2 yrs now,they are in great shape.I dont think they help very much for the first 2" of sag,after that they really firm it up nicely.I also bought the monroe version for my Ram 2500,i removed them and sent them back,they hit to early and way to firm,felt like you were riding with no suspension at all.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have some timbrens and some munroe and the timbrens cost more do a better job...both are on chevy 3/4 ton in the rear


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Muscle LSE's work just fine. They do not make contact unless under load. Therefore your ride is unaffected, just as with Timbrens.

*"if they blow out...and they will.... it'll probably sever a brake line." *

What a crock! Don't use scare tactics to sell your products on this forum. Badmouthing the competition is unprofessional and highly uncalled for (not to mention against forum rules if you have not owned the product yourself). If you have owned a set and had the problem you mention, I apologize in advance. :rolleyes

I've attended this forum since its beginning and have YET to hear of a single person who has had a major catastrophe with the Muscle LSE's. I'd guess with the vast audience we have here that I would have heard about such failures. I own Muscle LSE's myself.

"please let us know when you replace them how good they were"

Again, unprofessional and sarcastic tone. I wouldn't buy a sack of recycled puppy chow from you with that attitude and demeanor. Maybe you were having a bad day? Be glad you did not talk down to me like that, because I would have let you know exactly what was on my mind.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Steve, 

Have run Timbrens and installed a few for customers on front and rear of vehicles. Good product for creating a stop for suspension travel. They act as a cushion bumber and then bottom out when fully compressed. Do the job but have come up with some other problem solvers. Not a cheap but like the performance better.

For the front of the truck regardless of brand. Heavier springs ( Coil ), or more springs/ greater load rate ( leaf springs )

For the rear, More springs / greater load rate.

I also install Firestone air bags in front or rear if they need more capacity or don't want the harsh ride.

Advantage of air bags is they can have the pressure raised or lowered to cover the load. Low gives near stock ride, High gives stiff ride and more load carry.

Like the load carry effect as the suspension and air bags work together to handle the load.

Jerre

p.s. How's the new battery doing??


----------



## racer0175 (Mar 27, 2002)

hey snojob....wouldn't that be "puppy sh*t"??  


anyway i've had the timbrens for a whole month....only one plow and they worked great...front end sag was minimal, and when i would back off driveways the front end wouldn't bounce hardly at all...highly recommended....


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I put a set of Timbrens on the front of my 01 2500HD with a 7.5 Meyers late this summer and have not be impressed. The front end drops about 2" with the Timbrens or without. Going down the road, the front of the truck still bounces like like a ball, weather the plow is on or off. A buddy of mine has an 8.5 Meyers, I put that on my truck, and the Timbrens squished down to about 1". I bounced on the plow a little, and you could hear metal to metal touching. Not sure if my truck is rated for an 8.5' blade, but I was really disappointed when in this product when you hear metal to metal.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by captdevo _
> *you've had you're plow on the whole 2 years???
> 
> you could with Timbrens......
> ...


*

Please explain to me how these will blow out?????













the timbrens are only used with a load and then they make contact.....they will not effect the ride or handling unless making contact (stiffer ride)

Click to expand...

Huh....I think that's exactly how the Monroe's work




please let us know when you replace them how good they were

Click to expand...

*IF they fail, I will be the first one to let people know! But don't hold your breath on me giving YOU a call for anything to replace them with!

Greg


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I agree that Captdevo approached that one wrong. But lets give the benefit of the doubt & hope that Snojob was right when saying maybe he had a bad day. Plenty of old threads in here where people posted about their Monroe's without having any problems. 

I had\have Timbrens on my '93 Blazer. They were first installed in December '96 in the front, and I just replaced those a few weeks ago as I noticed some sag starting again. I also put a set in the rear this time because I didn't know they made them for the rear before now, and never thought about it before searching for the newest set for the fronts LOL. I give them a thumbs up. They were well used & abused in the 6 years they were on the front.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Oh yea, I forgot to say...
LongO, 
Your post makes me think there may be another problem going on with that truck. I'm not a mechanic, but I'd suggest checking the suspension, steering components etc. for a possible different problem. I had the same steering problems that you mentioned & kinda passed it off to the abuse etc. Turns out my mechanic found a broken steering stabilizer & wow what a difference! Good luck.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I use Air lift bags in the front of my bronco, I have seen a timbren split as we loaded the truck down & we were way less then the GVWR of the truck and 1000# less the GAWR. Installing Timbrens is like putting a bump-stop 2" from the axle, what happens when you hit a real bad chuckhole,one thats like 6-8" deep? the wheel goes down in the hole and as the frame/body/motor/trans comes down the shock/stress loads on the axle,spindle,bearings & knuckle/ball-joints in incredible because the rubber offers little to no suspension travel, whereas the stock suspension would absorb most of the impact. and if you are way overloaded, ex. 8.5' plow on a 1/2 ton the possibility of a front spindle/ball-joint failure on impact is high. my 10 cents

~Nate~


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I had the truck into the dealership for a couple of warranty items last month. While it was there, I had them align it because I had a coupon GM sent me. Nothing was mentioned in there service report. Maybe I will take it down to my buddy that is the alignment tech aht the ford dealership and see if he can find anything.

Did I just say I was sending my truck to a ford dealership .... Gonna have to have my head checked.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

oops,

my apologies dockboy and others

......for some reason in my mind i was thinking of their HD Reflex shocks...hence 'blowout'

bad day or not, i should have 'read' the post...instead of 'reading into it'


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

*Timbrens' carry a Lifetime Warranty*


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Timbrens,Muscle LSE,or anyother load boosting device is only meant to help,not carry the entire load.I have use Timbrens for years,and have never had a failure,or seen one pancaked,split, cracked or damaged.I have seen others who have had problems,but only due to incorrect installation,ride height,or worn out or damaged suspension components.

If you overload the original springs and expect the Tibrens to carry all the additional weight,they will eventually fail,and the truck will not handle or carry the load very well.They must be used in conjunction with a properly set up suspension.They don't affect ride quality very much,as they don't come into play over smaller bumps.

Capt Devo - I too have noticed your pretty quick to jump in and comment,especially regarding product you carry or sell.That's fine if it is allowable here,but sometimes a more casual approach works much better.Give the person advise he can use,and he will most likely return to buy the product.Take a look at Jerre Heyer's posts,bet he gets a lot of new customers from this site,but I don't get the impression he is here to sell things,he is here to help.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

timbrens are simply heavy duty bump stops to me. i use them in the front of my dakota which is a bit overloaded with a 6.5 meyers even. keeps the front end from smashing down hard and bottoming out, and thus my plow A" frame from hitting the pavement and then cracking (speaking from experience) which it does if im driving too fast over a whoop de doo. if the initial sag when loading the plow is too much for you i would use heavier springs. my truck has torsion bars and i have no other options.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

i bought a truck with these on here an what amount of psi do they hold with plow on an plow off whats the pondage of air you put in these guys let me know thanks george


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by baddboygeorge _
> *i bought a truck with these on here an what amount of psi do they hold with plow on an plow off whats the pondage of air you put in these guys let me know thanks george *


timbrens dont hold air they have a hollow core.

~Nate~


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

ok then i guess i have airbags an whats the pressure with plow on an off can some one tell me that


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

really it depends on what brand and capacity but I run mine @ 35 without the plow on and 50-60 with the plow on I wouldnt go above 70-80 because of a real rough ride.

~Nate~


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

i'll try it an see what happens i dont know the make but thanks for the help


----------

